# Unlock adminstrator account



## Novis (Dec 17, 2008)

How do I unlock administrator account in Windows Server 2003? I tried ERD Commander and no positive results appears.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Was it locked by default?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Start > Run > lusrmgr.msc


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Are you referring to the Domain Admin. That is a whole different ball game.


----------



## Novis (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Jason08,

What do you mean by locked by default?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Start in Safe Mode
Admin will be unlocked, go into computer management & select local group & Users & then select administrator & unlock

BTW this wont work with Server in domain


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I was wondering if it was always locked, but the solution as already been posted.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Is this a DC, a Member Server or a Standalone Server?

You may be able to use AD Restore Mode if it's a DC and you've locked yourself out of the only Administrator account.


----------

